# necron tomb blade



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

hi all,

i was in WHW a while ago and my friend found this sticker thing with a barcode on it and underneith it said "tomb blade qty: ***" i cant remeber the exact quantity but it was about 200 ish,

so i was just wondering has anyone else heard any rumours? about these necron jet bikes?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

"A while ago"? Why only mention it now then? I smell a rat.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> "A while ago"? Why only mention it now then? I smell a rat.


i smell a bacon butty ( wife,s in kitchen making me one )

seriously if you saw it a while ago , and nothings come of it yet , and no one else has heard/ leaked anything .............


----------



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

by a while ago i mean begining of the easter holidays. (just over a week ago) not necisarily a while but its further away than "the other day" and i didnt post about it straight away because i forgot about it not playing necrons i didnt know what they even were till a few days ago when i played against some proxies of them.

believe me or not i dont care, i was only asking if anyone had heard anything about them and there is absolutly no need to call me a rat.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

"I smell a rat" doesn't mean I'm calling you one - and no, just over a week ago is definitely still 'the other day' - you can easily use that for up to 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll put money on Demon of Greed being spot on about this because;

a) Everywhere seems to say that the may release is the necron 2nd wave
b) This has happend before in the case of the empire griffon price sticker being found in warhammer world a month before it's release.
c) warhammer world is a hub for head office and it's more than reasonable for this sort of stuff to occur.
d) He needs someone to not be a tool to him for simply just trying to help the community out with a little info.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Agreed on all 4 points you make.

Clearly Demon has a hot bit of info here...


----------

